# aikido footage



## drummingman (Feb 27, 2007)

are there any videos of aikido being used against a boxer or a street fighter where the punches are real and at full force? i have seen some stuff on youtube of aikido vs karate and aikido vs muay thai but it was not very good.
i want to see how aikido would handle real punches and kicks and things like that.i want to see it in action to see how effective it really is against a real attack.
i have been thinking about taking aikido for a long time.i know that if i start i have to learn the basics first and get a feel for the style.but one of the things that i really want to do if i do take the style is that when i really understand how the techniques work i want to train against real strikers likie boxers and real grapplers like bjj guys to make sure that my aikido is really effective.i would hope that i can get the people in the aikido school that i study in to throw real punches and attack me in real way so i can practice against these real fighting techniques so that i will be prepared against these real world attacks.for me its all about how effective it is.
anyway,just want to see if there are any vids of this kind so i can see aikido in action against real world attacks.


----------



## Yari (Feb 27, 2007)

drummingman said:


> are there any videos of aikido being used against a boxer or a street fighter where the punches are real and at full force? ..........i would hope that i can get the people in the aikido school that i study in to throw real punches and attack me in real way so i can practice against these real fighting techniques so that i will be prepared against these real world attacks.


 




> for me its all about how effective it is.


 



> anyway,just want to see if there are any vids of this kind so i can see aikido in action against real world attacks.


 
Are you trying to ensure that aikido is the right thing for you?

Well, you can't ,even if I believe I can.

It all comes down to you(mostly). Can you use the applications that Aikido(or another style) to defend yourself against punches/kicks or any other thing? Are you able to use what you learn?

No style can really learn you anything, it's a question of what your wiling to accept, and how your able to use it.

Looking at a video will only show you how that person has been able to deal with it. The video will not show how you would be able to deal with it.

Regards

Yari


----------



## drummingman (Feb 27, 2007)

that is what im doing yari,i am trying to ensure that aikido is right for me.i have seen a a lot of people that say it is very effective for self defense and then i have seen other that say its not at all.one of the big things that i have seen rasied as evidence thats its not effective against boxers,muay thai,bjj and street fighting thugs is that there are not any videos or anything at all to show that it is effective against this type of attackers that one will face on the street (at least the thug for sure).it does bother me that i have never seen real footage of an aikido stylist defending himself against a real street attack.and it seems that the attacks that are defended against in most aikido schools are not real attacks.
don't get me wrong im not trying to say bad things about aikido.i love the way it looks and the style has always fascinated me.but to be blunt,i don't want to wast my time learning something if it is not effective.so im just trying to make sure it is.


----------



## Yari (Feb 27, 2007)

drummingman said:


> .....
> don't get me wrong im not trying to say bad things about aikido.i love the way it looks and the style has always fascinated me.but to be blunt,i don't want to wast my time learning something if it is not effective.so im just trying to make sure it is.


 
I'm OK with you raising the question.

I can tell you that it is effective, but that's not going to help you.
If I found a video, would that help you?
Probably not. Because like everything else, it depends on two factors... 1 - the instructur 2- You.

You can train BJJ or Kempo or daisy plucking, if the instructor doesn't know how to "fight" and understand what you need.... your going nowere, no matter how many videos you may have on that style "beating" up another "style".

In doubt there is only one thing left, that is to try. Using a year of your life now to try things out isn't as bad as it sounds, since you'll probably be training the rest of your life.

/yari


----------



## drummingman (Feb 27, 2007)

i do see what you mean.i just want to see some of the techniques in action against others that do know how to fight.i want to see how the techniques will work in practice not just in theory.
how long have you done aikido yari and what style do you do?


----------



## Yari (Feb 27, 2007)

I've done it since around 1986. And there's been two styles: Kobeyashi and Nishio style.

/yari


----------



## charyuop (Feb 27, 2007)

I think what you are asking for is like this video. In another forum someone who speaks Russian translated for me the main things. It is not a real fight, just a sparring (like the one you want to do). Moreover it is not real Aikido, but my little knowledge Aikibudogets very close to it, but it is not. Moreover the Aikibudo fighter (which if I well remember the guy translated me he is a Nidan) has knowledge of another Martial Art, which I don't recall what it is.
Anyway there are some things in here like kotegaeshi, fighting in seiza (on your knees) and moreover that are also Aikido techniques.
But as you were reminded here, it is up to the fighter not the art...


----------



## drummingman (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah i saw that one.thats was one of the vids that i thought was not that good.thanks for the thought though.


----------



## Yari (Feb 28, 2007)

What did you expect? That the "aikido" guy would "win"?

There are many "but"'s in this. This is a fixed fight, like most fights on video. There are rules.

(Certain) Aikido stylys have atemis, punches, kicks, take downs, floor fights. Some aikido styles don't have this. 

Whne you start to learn Aikido, it's the principles that are inportant. Movements are large and fluent. Given both uke and tori the possiblity of learning the mechanisems in the techniques. Thus Aikido is more of a principle.

One major principle is useing the momentum of the opponent. To put it to the point, if you have an opponent that moves jerkiny, your aikido is going to look jerky. If your opponent keeps changing angels, your aikido is going to keep changing angels. in both cases it wont look like text-book aikido. Does this make it non-aikido? In my mind "NOT". It's still aikido, but on another level(higher). But... alot of Aikido styles dont practice this level because they concentrate on refine the levels before this. So again this really depends on the teacher and not on the style.

But after reading this thread and thinking about it, why not try another approach. Write a liste of styles you want to practice, and then prioritize it. Then start practicing the art that is prioritized as number 2.

Why number two? well, you'll always going to be in doubt if number one is correct, because there always will be somebody, some video, some story that can show you something that looks better. So instead og stressing yourself with the "best", go with the hext best. It's more stabil and you'll probably learn something.

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 28, 2007)

I really hate to quote Star Wars but Yoda said it best...."Do or do not.  There is no try."  Find a training partner, throw some punches and see how the techniques work for you.  Mr. McCraw passed along to my friend in Richmond that you were interested in training.  He is interested in working with you if/when you want to try it out.  He also holds dan ranking in shodokan karate so will be able to give you a taste of the external styles as well.  As Yari has said several times...it's more about you and what you are able to do with the art than what the art can do with you that will make it effective or not.


----------

